# newbie online



## curious (Feb 4, 2007)

I ran through 8 pages of threads and have yet to find anything that I'm looking for--- let's make a long story short. I am currently a student in San Jose, California; I have plans to move to the Phoenix, Arizona area in a few of months. I have two boys that are also students, both brown belts. I am interested in finding an Ed Parker Kenpo Karate studio in this area. I've tried asking my instructor quite a few times- no help there. Anyone out there that can help??? PLEASE?????


----------

